# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Δουλεύει μόνο η τελευταία σκάλα στο καλοριφέρ Fiat Brava 96

## mdimitris

Καλησπέρα σας,
Όταν ανάβω τη θέρμανση στο αυτοκίνητο (Fiat Brava 96) αυτή δουλεύει μόνο στην 4η (τελευταία σκάλα). Ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε 120 ευρώ.. Τι μπορεί να φταίει; υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορώ να το δω μόνος μου αν είναι κάποια αντίσταση;  

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nyannaco

Αντίσταση σίγουρα δεν είναι, η θέρμανση λειτουργεί με τη θερμότητα που παράγεται στον κινητήρα, όχι με αντιστάσεις.
Λογικά ή μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα, ή διακόπτης επιλογής ταχύτητας, η καλωδίωση.
 Αν μπορείς να φτάσεις στο διακόπτη, μπορείς να ελέγξεις με πολύμετρο αν δίνει τάση στο μοτέρ στις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες. Αν όχι, φταίει ο διακόπτης, αν ναι, φταίει το μοτέρ ή η καλωδίωση από το διακόπτη στο μοτέρ.

----------


## chipakos-original

Υπάρχει μία βατική αντίσταση ¨¨τούβλο ¨¨ μέσα στον χώρο που δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας του καλοριφέρ και έχει επάνω του διάφορες λήψεις, οπότε με αυτές τις λήψεις φτιάχνονται οι σκάλες του ανεμιστήρα εννοώ η ταχύτητα που βγάζει τον ζεστό ή κρύο αέρα.

----------

ΗΝ1984 (16-01-18)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

*Αντίσταση Καλοριφέρ FIAT BRAVA 1995 - 2003 ( 182 ) 1CA4612*




https://xcar.gr/shop/%CE%91%CE%BD%CF...-1ca4612/10726

----------

chipakos-original (16-01-18)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Αντίσταση σίγουρα δεν είναι, η θέρμανση λειτουργεί με τη θερμότητα που παράγεται στον κινητήρα, όχι με αντιστάσεις.
> Λογικά ή μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα, ή διακόπτης επιλογής ταχύτητας, η καλωδίωση.
>  Αν μπορείς να φτάσεις στο διακόπτη, μπορείς να ελέγξεις με πολύμετρο αν δίνει τάση στο μοτέρ στις χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες. Αν όχι, φταίει ο διακόπτης, αν ναι, φταίει το μοτέρ ή η καλωδίωση από το διακόπτη στο μοτέρ.


  Βιάζεστε  αγαπητέ.

----------


## mikemtb73

Πάντως σε 2 fiat punto της δουλειάς μου , είχε μαυρίσει ενας ακροδεκτης στην φισα που κουμπωνει στο μοτέρ,  δες το και αυτό.

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Xarry

Για να δουλευει μονο στην τελευταια σημαινει οτι οι ενδιαμεσες αντιστασεις που ουσιαστικα "ριχνουν" τις στροφες του μοτερ ειναι off.

Αμα μπορεις να λυσεις τον διακοπτη ισως ειναι πολυ ευκολο εστω και με παντεντα να φτιαχτει. Βεβαια παιζει να θελεθ ξηλωμα το μισο ταμπλο κατι που αν δεν το εχεις δει ειναι απο πολυ δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο.

----------


## georgis

Δες την αντισταση πρωτα,ειναι μαι το πιθανοτερο.Μην αρχισεις να ξυλωνεις χωρις λογο.

----------

